# Pork Brisket Strips...



## babyback (Aug 20, 2008)

So, my wife called me today after leaving the store.  Apparently she found some meat on sale and had to buy it all up.  Among the spoils she said were some spare ribs.  When she got home and I opened the bag, the cryovac said pork brisket strips.  Nothing on there said spare ribs.  They looked kinda meaty, and each package was about 6 pounds or so.  I am guessing that these are the trimmings from the spares?  Anyone ever bought these before?  They were only a dollar a pound...


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 20, 2008)

Rib tips, featherbones, brisket strips, all the same thing.
Good for beans or cook em up like ribs and snack away!


----------



## capt dan (Aug 20, 2008)

part of the sternum meat that is connected to most spare ribs. Like the part that is cut off to make  St. Louis style ribs.

Should be free if ya ask me, but ya didn't!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good reason why I buy baby backs, what ya buy is what ya  eat!.

Everyone has their favorites though, but I think thats what those cuts are, bottom end of spares.


----------



## babyback (Aug 20, 2008)

Are they worth the time to cook and eat?


----------



## workoutchamp (Aug 20, 2008)

Applebee's think they are worth it - in fact they charge about 10 bucks for these boiled and slathered in sauce.  I would never say yuck, so I won't.


----------



## babyback (Aug 20, 2008)

Maybe I will kindly have the wife return them...  12 bucks will probably be better spent toward a nice butt.


----------



## capt dan (Aug 20, 2008)

I agree with that idea!  Make sure ya don't hurt her feelings!


----------



## nick (Aug 21, 2008)

*I'm a babyback guy myself but geeze.... I wouldn't return them. Smoke them just like spares. Ya smoke 'em anyway if ya doing whole racks of spares untrimmed. They taste just like ribs. A dollar a puond.... go for it !*


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 21, 2008)

Plus they look pretty meaty, got nothin to lose.
2 hrs in the smoker and 2 hrs in foil and they'll be just like pulled pork!


----------



## white cloud (Aug 21, 2008)

I think they look pretty good myself. Smoke some to try it out and grind the rest for sausage or make a few fattys.


----------



## bigwayne (Aug 21, 2008)

Translation of the spanish is:

strips of skirt with bone

Either smoke them like spare ribs or, if really boneless, butterfly if necessary to get them pretty thin, marinate like you would for beef carne asada and grill em up mexican style.


----------



## babyback (Aug 21, 2008)

I had the wife take them back last night.  They did look meaty, but I really wanted to get a butt for this weekend.  I figure the 12 bucks would get me more meat if I put it towards a butt. Maybe I should have kept one pack to try, but it is too late now.  Thanks for the input.


----------



## white cloud (Aug 21, 2008)

Ah darn it, Ya shoulda got chicken cluck cluck...lol oh well ya can't go wrong with a butt.


----------



## babyback (Aug 21, 2008)

Believe me, we have plenty of chicken for awhile.  The wife got a good deal on legs, thighs, and breasts.  Plus we already had chicken in the freezer...  We could never have enough pork!


----------

